# Paphs from London Orchid Show



## myxodex (Mar 18, 2007)

I spent most of yesterday at the London Orchid Show. I had just two paphs in mind to acquire ... I bought the following :

tigrinum
druryi
hainanense 
cerveranum
mohrianum
javanicum
urbanianum
fowliei
wardii
venustum

Although the last two have never been on my wish list, they were cheap, healthy looking ... and they both have nice leaves, although I'm not sure about venustum flowers.

Don't think cerveranum is a recognised species (= bullenianum ?) but got a division of a display plant that I liked. 

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Heather (Mar 18, 2007)

It's always good to go in having a goal and a budget. :wink:

What were the two on your list? 

Nice haul, if you ask me. Was Ratcliffe there?


----------



## myxodex (Mar 18, 2007)

I was after mohrianum and fowliei. 
Yes, Ratcliffes were there ... met Mary for the first time ... and of course Claudia and Nik who have been helpful on numerous previous occasions. Bought the first three on my list from them. 
Other news ...
There were more paphs on display than I remember from last year ... and certainly more from the appletonianum - bullenianum group (which pleased me) ... either it's been a good year for these species (and varieties) or they have become fashionable here ... met quite a few people after robinsonii which appeared on three different displays. 
Also to my surprise a few displays had tranlieanum ... also heard a rumour that a specialist paph nursery in Germany (they were selling hermanni seedlings) might be getting a cites creditation within the year and that they will be then be able to sell vietnamese paphs with cites certificates ... sounds too good to be true ... but it is high time that this mess was sorted out. There are now apparently thousands of seedlings of species like helenae, coccineum, hermanii and tranlieanum collectively in European nurseries such that the cultivated populations exceed those of the wild plants.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Heather (Mar 18, 2007)

Interesting, Tim. Thanks for the news. Did you take any photos?


----------



## myxodex (Mar 19, 2007)

I took no photos but Brigitt did ... mostly Pleurothallid types (her interest) but I did get her to take a photo of the cerveranum I bought a division of. I will nag her for her photos but it will take a while ... she took approx 500 pics.


----------

